# st johns wort



## holly18 (Nov 10, 2004)

hiya. i have been suffering from quite bad anxiety due to my ibs(i was only diagnosed a few weeks ago). i have always suffered from anxiety and panic attacks due to a phobia which i was getting over, but its all coming back now, sometimes so bad im scared to leave my house.my doctor has prescribed me amytriptline (SP?) for the anxiety, colofac for the ibs, and sanomigran to stop the migranes that trigger my ibs at times. Anyway i don't want to take the amytriptilin because of the side effects and i dont want to become dependent. im a student of psychology and have studied their effects. my mum went to a herbal shop and they suggested st johns wort as an alternative. has anybody else used st johns wort and how effective have you found it. i have been taking it for a few days, but havent noticed a difference yet (Dont worry, im not taking the amytriptiline aswell!)Thank you


----------



## Arch-Angel (Aug 13, 2004)

they perscribe Elavil(amptryptiline) for depression anxiety and IBS. awesome eh? Elavil isn't that bad. those listed side effects are what COULD happen, they don't always.


----------



## Runningjude (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi, i've been taking St John wort for nearly 2 years now. I get it from Healthspan, in the summer I got down to one tablet a day but am having a stressing time at the mo and taking 2 whcih doesn't feel nearly enough - I would say that it is beneficial and has a mild calming affect. This is often enough to calm down my IBS d, I am sure that what the Dr prescribed will be stronger and therefore more effective. It takes about 3 weeks for St Johns Wort to kick in. If I feel anxiety I often take Bachs rescue remedy as well.I do hope that you are soon on the mend


----------

